

Ask HN: how to make flipping book interface? - bhavin

a noob questions:
I was wondering if it will be possible to implement the flipping-book kinda reading interface without using flash? if yes, how to?<p>update: by interface, i mean the web interface..
======
petewailes
It's almost certainly possible with javascript, although it'd be tricky. I'd
personally look at jquery UI for similar transitions.

If you're interested in nifty interface design, watch the development of the
new searchlightdigital site (mine) over the next few weeks, at
searchlightdigital.com/test1.php

Various things coming.

~~~
bhavin
thanks a lot.. i found something with jQuery..
<http://jpageflipper.codeplex.com/>

